# Is there any airline that fly's from Clark to General Santos



## anthonymoore (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi All, 

Is there any airline that fly's from Clark to General Santos, or any advice on the best way to travel between the two cities please would be most appreciated.

Cheers Anthony :wave:


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Air Asia fly Sunday, Monday, Wednesday and Friday at 0820

Clark Airport - CRK, Angeles - Flight Schedules, departures and arrivals


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Anthony---I don't think I would be traveling to General Santos right now unless I was wearing body armor and have body guards.

Just my thought


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Anthony---I don't think I would be traveling to General Santos right now unless I was wearing body armor and have body guards.
> 
> Just my thought


Agreed! It's not the place to be right now.
Read the following * New Travel Warning *from the US Embassy, Manila:

July 18, 2017

Security Message for U.S. Citizens: Updated Travel Warning for the Philippines

The Department of State warns U.S. citizens to avoid all non-essential travel to the city of Marawi, Mindanao and the Sulu Archipelago including the southern Sulu Sea, and to exercise extreme caution when traveling to other regions of Mindanao, due to... Read More Here
(source: US Department of State)


----------

